# Depth Mic



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 14, 2014)

A simple question, how are the rods changed on a cheap, Grizzly, depth mic . It looks like they just pop in and out ?. Doing that they are loose. I've seen that Mitutoyo ones fit in from the top. Undoing the thimble doesn't seem to have a place to slide the rod down ? thx

Ray


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 14, 2014)

The thumb screw on the side?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 14, 2014)

That screw just locks the thimble. There're about 10 thou slop up and down.


----------

